# Why No Looting In Japan...



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

...just wondering? I have not seen any news reports of serious looting in Japan. Why is that? In NO people went wild after 5 minutes.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I would be there is some looting going on, but I don't think their media is like ours very much. I don't think they report EVERYTHING that is going on. I mean, look at the melt downs and how hush hush they are.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Japan is full of a bunch of white people. That is why.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I think we all know the answer to that....and it doesn't take an Einstein to figure it out.....


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

94NDTA said:


> Japan is full of a bunch of white people. That is why.


OOOOOOooooooohhhhhhhhhhh! All the radiation is probably keeping them inside.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

The stuffs all wet?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

No cause japan isnt full of retards like the US is. Your town floods, looses all power, is in serious crisis and the first thing that comes to mind is a 50" plasma? Only find that in the US. Anyone I know that has gone to Japan says its one of the best cultural experiences they've had. Extremely nice people. I wouldnt deny there was some looting but comon how the hell do you loot during a damn tsunami? Little different than the whole katrina thing. There wasnt a massive wave coming at ya. If I were to loot it would be for food not material things that arent going to save your ass.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my cousin lived in japan for a year and said while being expensive, it had some of the lowest crime rates of anywhere he'd been. japanese people have a very strict honor code. to commit crime is to dishonor your name or your fathers name or something like that...anyway, there's barely any over there.

over here you have people stealing billions of dollars on wall st. and a bunch of TV's in new orleans...looting is looting, and it happens everywhere in the USA.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

In the areas that were damaged (damaged being an understatement) there's really nothing left to loot, unless you need splintered lumber and smashed cinder block.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

They are looting in Japan like mad. Unlike all the answers that make no sense here I have the true reason. It's because Japan is home of the NINJA. Just like the foot clan in TMNT. They strike in stealth and steal countless things.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Or is it because unlike New Orleans (and most US inner cities) ... the Japanese dont' have an entitlement mentality.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Not likely 06 more like shogun Assasin like ninja.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Or is it because unlike New Orleans (and most US inner cities) ... the Japanese dont' have an entitlement mentality.


lmfao...gimme a break man...you know the first, biggest, and most eager hands out for government cash are the bankers. entitlement is bred in lower manhattan. i can't understand why people are so eager to piss on inner city impoverished people for their crimes, but the guys at the top, wearing suits, stealing thousands of times more money get a free pass. they "earned" it. or they're smart enough to fool the system. regardless of what it is, they have stolen, and STILL STEAL money, and a lot more of it than inner city folk. i hear endless complaints about how these immigrants work under the table and then send thousands to their home country, effectively taking money out of the american system...well, you realize it's estimated that over 100 billion dollars in top %age income is held, tax deferred in the swiss bank? who owns that money? all these rich criminals have taken money from our government, and as a thank you card, have set up shop in other countries. they've stolen this country from the american people. but noooooo, we can't blame them, because they're "respectable", they wear suits, they're well spoken, well educated, they know "people". talk about entitlement? entitlement is the fact that george bush got into f*cking yale...THAT's entitlement.

THIS is f*cking entitlement...(it's also called "looting")

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-09/jiau-longueuil-plead-not-guilty-to-insider-trading-charges-1-.html
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/10/us-hedgefunds-insidertrading-idUSTRE7196ME20110210
THIS is f*cking entitlement!!!!!
http://www.cnbc.com/id/15840232?video=1360336452&play=1

oh sh*t, that black guy stole a 900 dollar TV, so nobody cares...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cause they're not animals like us.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

by the way, the japanese government pays 70% of every citizens medical care, and they live one of the healthiest lifestyles in the world...talk about holy sh*t entitlement mongers raping the system!!! what awful people!!!

this one is fantastic...


> For-profit corporations are not allowed to own or operate hospitals. Clinics must be owned and operated by physicians.


AAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA all the neocons would sh*t a brick if that ever happened here... "wuddya mean, i cayunt prawfit offuh sick paeples no morez? gawsh daurn..."


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Japanese people don't dare loot...they are being policed by Voltron...defender of the universe...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Japanese citizen

"Along with electricity blackouts, the government is warning that water quality may suffer temporarily. Spurred on by my wife, I run to a convenience store nearby and find nearly empty rows of shelves and just 10 bottles of water left. I am amazed that the owner is still selling the bottles at the regular price -- $1 each -- because I know I would pay twice as much. I briefly think about grabbing all 10 bottles, but decide to buy just five, because I know others will need them...."

No one person is as strong as the team.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

R1,you get so far off topic its not even funny.you get an idea in your head and you run like hell with it.
the question was "why is there no looting in japan while in NO there was a bunch of it going on"then you go off about bigwigs and politics and how the rich people do this and that.just STFU already.you havent given anything in this thread besids your left wing propoganda.

that said,its obvious why,and a few reasons.japanese people are a people of honor.not all but most.family dishonor,personal honor,a sense of self worth(whitch very few in the inner city have that live off welfare cuz they keep squirting out kids they cant take care of that grow up to do the same thing...repeat cycle)whitch leads me to THAT reason....everyone knows why.im not being racist,and i know white people were doing it too,but we all saw it.there is the fact that its mostly black,but its mostly poor too.opprotunists,sense of entitlement(whitch can be examined from different perspectives),theres probly more reasons that i cant get out atm.



TheSpaz13 said:


> The stuffs all wet?


the stuff was all wet in both places :facepalm: ....unless you were joking....not awake yet.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ICEE said:


> View attachment 200438


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

muskielover1 said:


> The stuffs all wet?


the stuff was all wet in both places :facepalm: ....unless you were joking....not awake yet.
[/quote]

no, you're wrong in typical fashion. 06 ragged on "inner city" people referring to them as being "entitled" (it's a very popular word for people like you who have your earbuds in all day pumping rush limbaugh into your brain). my retort was that, while some inner city people may be entitled, you cannot discount (as long as we're stereotyping) the BILLIONS of dollars stolen by rich bankers when having that same discussion...

so while you might not agree with my opinion, the OP posted his thoughts, and i responded to them...since this is the OP's thread, i suppose that YOU are the one that needs to STFU

"mostly black"... ok guy...lets see some facts and figures? lets see all these entitlement driven black guys. where's your stats? do you work for some organization that conducts censuses or studies in urban areas, or are you just repeating the diatribe spewed by your idiotic radio head friends?

http://money.cnn.com/news/storysupplement/economy/bailouttracker/
http://www.crimeandfederalism.com/2010/10/wall-street-to-pay-out-record-bonsues-in-2010.html

yes...those scumbags and their 10,000 dollar debit cards...THEY are our biggest problem...

BTW this is all on the topic of "looting". it happens here because the most respectable people here do it the most...the rest just follow their lead.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

1)yes you can discount the bankers...they werent in the city looting DUH.were talking about the difference between japanese and NO residents.
and they do feel entitled(not all)because they think ****** owes them something for what happened to their grandpappys,grandpappy.

you were and still are waaay off topic.where do the bankers fit into a natural disaster and the looting that takes place afterwards?if you had an opinion(like everyone else that posted)i would validate it,but you went off on rich bankers in a looting thread...in typical R1 right wing fashion.you cant see it because you are just that dumb.always spinning it whatever way makes the left look good.

stats of what?what are you talking about?yes...mostly black people were looting the sh*t out of their own neighborhood.show me otherwise.would japan do that?no.%99 of their people would not.wtf stats are you looking for?the black/white looting percentages from katrina?oooh thats right,you were way off topic so i dont know what youre even talking about,because YOU TURNED THIS THREAD INTO POLITICS,NOT ABOUT LOOTING.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

R1, major flooding has happened in Iowa, Nebraska, South and North Dakota in the last 5 years and none of the large city's affected had massive looting like New Orleans had after Katrina.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not sure how this topic got so far off base....when the reality is much simpler&#8230;&#8230;....Asians have tiny hands. They are not as equipped as the poor of America to just snatch sh*t off the shelf.

IMO...it is simply a cultural difference. History has shown that the Asian culture works its ass off and doesnt beg for handouts. On the other hand...America is the land of opportunity....the opportunity for people with zero ambition or drive to survive on the tax payer. I dont think the self imposed "give me sh*t for nothing" culture in America is a race thing....it is an economic thing. Broke ass whites are just as likely to rape the system or loot when the opportunity presents as blacks or Hispanics. Everyone wants to make these issues about race because it masks the inequities of our economic system. Racism is a scapegoat. We created the entitled class by having zero expectations&#8230;.and continuing to write that check. We subsidize poor mothers to have more kids. Everyone talks about what we will leave the next generation&#8230;.the reality is the next generation is a sorry f*cking lot. Parents are so scared to discipline their kids&#8230;.or define winning and loosing for them&#8230;.you have two totally different kind of kids. Ones that will bleed the system dry&#8230;and ones that will find shelter with their shrink because they are so afraid of failure. Thankfully there are still some good parents and kids out there&#8230;but they are becoming fewer and father in between.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

its not just that they are not looting. they all seem to be very calm and orderly and queueing properly and helping each other out. no one is going around causing any trouble, no raping, murdering stealing none of the usual criminal activity you see after a big disaster. they are behaving like civil human beings.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well Americans have never been known to be the classiest people.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Ninjas I tell you it's all about the NINJAS!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not sure how this topic got so far off base....when the reality is much simpler&#8230;&#8230;....Asians have tiny hands. They are not as equipped as the poor of America to just snatch sh*t off the shelf.


Perfect!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In all honesty I have a lot of PASSION and a lot of CLASS, but if I was a Tsunami survivor and I seen the local mall being looted you damn f*cking sure I would be going in there too, scoping out something nice. Might as well get a couple Iphones, PS3s, cases of beer, to aid in your "personal recovery".


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yes thats right lets loot an iphone and a ps3 when your town has been washed away. where you gonna plug in your looted sh*t sunshine?

if your going to loot, loot something useful. dont be a #REMOVED# and loot a tv when all your gonna use it for a blackboard


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> The stuffs all wet?


the stuff was all wet in both places :facepalm: ....unless you were joking....not awake yet.
[/quote]

so while you might not agree with my opinion, the OP posted his thoughts, and i responded to them...since this is the OP's thread, i suppose that YOU are the one that needs to STFU

[/quote]
you responded with off topic statements that have nothing to do with what we are talking about.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah sure useful things would also be looted, but afterwards the phones, ps3s, and other cool sh*t could be sold on the internet for some nice coin.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Not sure how this topic got so far off base....



hmm,others think youre off topic too.

hey!when the tornado ripped the town apart just south of me and i took all those pics,you could see all KINDS of sh*t that was worth who knows what.did I loot?f*ck no.the pics show all of the killer merchandise that was still salvageable.

GGs last post was probly about the most spot on statement.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Because it's not America.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

You are all mising the point here..... They are not looting because they cant see the stuff in front of them









But really whole knows why they are not.... It could be that the media is not reporting it..... Or maybe seeing the east of their countire nearly wiped out really brought them together.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

10pointers said:


> Because it's not America.


hmm,lots of disastes happen all over the midwest with flooding and tornadoes.not much looting going on here.last time i checked,the midwest is america too.seems like it has to do with something else.
youre statement is based on the hatred of america,and getting a pot shot in,like usual.
you live in canada,good.be proud,enjoy it and STFU ALREADY!we ALL know your veiws.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

10pointers said:


> Because it's not America.


Who radicalised this guy?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^you did


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Ninjas I tell you it's all about the NINJAS!


and kunoichi, don't forget the Kunoichi


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Aren't Pokemon real in Japan? I bet all the Nurse Joys and Officer Jennys are on high alert. If it were me I would have hopped on my Charizard and flown the f*ck outta there.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

whered you go R1?why do you leave after you get







?
reminds me of the box seats.
i just saw you posting in other threads.im glad you decided to leave this one alone


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

From what I read Japan takes care of the poor and well the poor there have descency. Here, not so much.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Because it's not America.


True Japan is not America, thanks for pointing that out I was confused.









Why not go back to DannyBoy? We all know who you are.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> From what I read Japan takes care of the poor and well the poor there have descency. Here, not so much.


it's true...crazy how there's so little crime over there. dont ask me to draw a correlation though, im stumped.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Its ebcause all the stupid people are dead.

Did you see the videos of the morons trying to out drive/run the tsunami? People standing on a bridge watching the cars flow down the and build up under the bridge and them running to the other side to see if the cars float under? Also the guy in the 18 wheeler notices the tsunami flowing half a mile ahead of him and then trying to make a 3 point turn to turn around insted of jumping into one of the many cars also making 3 point turns. The best was watching the people in the damn store trying to hold cans,etc on the shelf and put the ones that fell back while its still shaking like crazy! They gave up after a minute and decided to get the hell out of that isles then you see the lady come back and try and put a few more fallen items on the shelf which just fell back off.

Anyone know the current death toll? im hearing bodies are washing up every hour :|


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

death toll 3373 as of 4 hours ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

.

White people and Asians aren't very good at looting.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Lets face it. Japan is probably the only country in the world disciplined and self sacrificial enough to not loot. Did you hear about the rolling blackouts the gov't was going to impose? Well that was canceled because when the public heard about it, the rest of Japan limited using electricity to help out. Get this, a reporter was trying to find a story about looting but had a hard time. When he found a store with a broken window, it turned out the looter was a foreigner.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Google, Genki Genki. City in Japan that is getting looted heavily right about now.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

SO nobody but me is getting behind the Ninja theory??


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Link? I'm not finding anything on genki. Bad bad bad news...emergency workers evacuated. Seems like worst case scenario happening...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

diddye said:


> Lets face it. Japan is probably the only country in the world disciplined and self sacrificial enough to not loot. Did you hear about the rolling blackouts the gov't was going to impose? Well that was canceled because when the public heard about it, the rest of Japan limited using electricity to help out. Get this, a reporter was trying to find a story about looting but had a hard time. When he found a store with a broken window, it turned out the looter was a foreigner.


this

and yes,they just abandoned all hope to stop a meltdown.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

diddye said:


> Link? I'm not finding anything on genki. Bad bad bad news...emergency workers evacuated. Seems like worst case scenario happening...


Yeah, I would recommend that you go to Urban Dictionary before you ask anyone for a genki genki link again.

(BTW, +1 Internets for the trolling on that one, DT, and another +3 for someone asking you for a link.)


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lmao diddye


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I just heard this and think it is so relevant to this discussion!

The three Yakuza crime families have officially opened up there homes and business locations to the public. They are not doing anything business related until the country is back on track and are using their men to do humanitarian acts and the connections they have to import food and water.

THAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN US AND THEM!
Respect
Integrity
Sense of community
Pride in nationality

When the f*cking CRIMINALS are helping and putting aside their regular activities to help the whole you know you have one f*cking MARVELOUS society! We could learn so much from them if we could ever get past our arrogance which is highly unlikely! Too busy thinking that we are the perfect society or too busy bitching to actually do something about it!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Now that is amazing and really inspiring. I do try my hardest to not be selfish and take time to help anyone in need in my daily routine. Way too many people even here in Canada are too acustomed to give the cold shoulder or walk off when somebody is in trouble.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

It is isn't it and unlike our organized crime for the most part they are very open about being a criminal. They don't broadcast their acts but the are very upfront with if you f*ck with me your going to get it. They chop the first knuckle of their pinky off to show loyalty and pretty obvious sign of involvement. That's why I got a traditional Yakuza tattoo cause the meaning is inside I am covered by evil but in daily life I fit beside the priest. I would gladly trade out half of california and new York Libya Iran Burma for the Japanese right now.



Danny Tanner said:


> Now that is amazing and really inspiring. I do try my hardest to not be selfish and take time to help anyone in need in my daily routine. Way too many people even here in Canada are too acustomed to give the cold shoulder or walk off when somebody is in trouble.


Even when with the club I did as part of and even independently lots of charitable work and tried to help the causes I seen fit. My justification of such was karma...I was a drug dealer and a violent f*ck half the time and felt if I gave back to decent of the world I would somehow be spared of getting fucked right raw by the people I was involved with...it worked in a sense I like to believe.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Nice one danny on the genki.

Heres a link on the yakuza:

Japanese gangsters

Isn't it sad that the criminals help out in Japan, yet the police in New orleans murder and steal???


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah great culture we could all learn a lot from...Every culture has it's pros and cons. If I remember correctly the American HEROIN king pin Frank Lucas did a ton of charitable work for his community also. Handing out meals and gifts to poverty stricken neighborhoods etc with no natural disaster needed!!

I do feel for the ppl of japan but no more so than any other country or region hit by natural disaster,war,starvation or anything else that harms humanity as a whole.

Edit--- Let the flaming begin.....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dont forget the dolphins


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Don't forget Unit 731.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its also kind of reckless and foolish to think that the Japanese Yakuza are doing this out of the love of their hearts, its obvious that they probably have an agenda. It will eventually pay off for their businesses, getting it in good with the public, as well as it might benefit their karma.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

b_ack51 said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


America covered this up and helped the high ranking officials involved get amnesty in exchange for the medical information.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


America covered this up and helped the high ranking officials involved get amnesty in exchange for the medical information.
[/quote]
thats why they made no mention of this in history classes, i just read up on the subject and im speechless.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

bob351 said:


> thats why they made no mention of this in history classes, i just read up on the subject and im speechless.


This /\


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

cant you narrow it down a little more than "america"?


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

bob351 said:


> Dont forget the dolphins
> View attachment 200546


What does this have to do with Japan?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


That's like saying dont forget Slavery.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Dont forget the dolphins
> View attachment 200546


What does this have to do with Japan?
[/quote]

Ummm only the fact that each year a small town in japan slaughters up to twenty thousand small whales and dolphins?

http://www.squidoo.com/dolphinslaughterinjapan


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


That's like saying dont forget Slavery.
[/quote]










Remember with slavery who originally sold their own people to America.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^








If you guys are saying Japan desearved this just because they hunt Flipper for food you're all really fucked up in the head.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Japan has their fair share of fucked up sh*t. just like every other country i guess


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


That's like saying dont forget Slavery.
[/quote]










Remember with slavery who originally sold their own people to America.
[/quote]
I never knew going on a piece of land and pointing a musket at someone saying get in the boat #REMOVED# constitutes a sale.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no one i saying they deserved this at all, but for the people that are riding japan's dick like people dick ride every country after a natural disaster, hop off people they are not the be all and end all society, that is the point.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Don't forget Unit 731.


That's like saying dont forget Slavery.
[/quote]










Remember with slavery who originally sold their own people to America.
[/quote]
I never knew going on a piece of land and pointing a musket at someone saying get in the boat #REMOVED# constitutes a sale.
[/quote]

i think b1 is right from what i remember in history class. they went to africa and bought the slaves by giving gifts to the village elders. although im sure there was some measure of 'get on the f*cking boat #REMOVED#' with musket pointed at them


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The africans would also go capture enemy tribes by the hundreds and give them away plus their criminals and pow's(american history class). Don't no how many or what percent but its not all one sided.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

zippa said:


> Dont forget the dolphins
> View attachment 200546


What does this have to do with Japan?
[/quote]

Ummm only the fact that each year a small town in japan slaughters up to twenty thousand small whales and dolphins?

http://www.squidoo.c...laughterinjapan
[/quote]

So what about the faroe islands? They also hunt dolphins and whales. I vote they get hit with the next natural disaster. That will show those big meenies!

It's like ANY other animal that is killed for food. People are saying god job to the people of Japan because in a time of need they seem to come together to help one another. Where as in NO they started raping/killing/looting.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Dont forget the dolphins
> View attachment 200546


What does this have to do with Japan?
[/quote]

Ummm only the fact that each year a small town in japan slaughters up to twenty thousand small whales and dolphins?

http://www.squidoo.c...laughterinjapan
[/quote]

So what about the faroe islands? They also hunt dolphins and whales. I vote they get hit with the next natural disaster. That will show those big meenies!

It's like ANY other animal that is killed for food. People are saying god job to the people of Japan because in a time of need they seem to come together to help one another. Where as in NO they started raping/killing/looting.
[/quote]

I agree that they don't "deserve" anything for hunting those animals but every ecological rule goes against your statement that it's no different than hunting any animal for food. There are as many deer in my province as there are in all the oceans. There is a large difference in the carrying capacity for these animals in their ecosystems.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Dont forget the dolphins
> View attachment 200546


What does this have to do with Japan?
[/quote]

Ummm only the fact that each year a small town in japan slaughters up to twenty thousand small whales and dolphins?

http://www.squidoo.c...laughterinjapan
[/quote]

So what about the faroe islands? They also hunt dolphins and whales. I vote they get hit with the next natural disaster. That will show those big meenies!

It's like ANY other animal that is killed for food. People are saying god job to the people of Japan because in a time of need they seem to come together to help one another. Where as in NO they started raping/killing/looting.
[/quote]

I agree that they don't "deserve" anything for hunting those animals but every ecological rule goes against your statement that it's no different than hunting any animal for food. *There are as many deer in my province as there are in all the oceans.* There is a large difference in the carrying capacity for these animals in their ecosystems.
[/quote]


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

^^I guess deer are good swimmers


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Piranha Dan said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminded me of something I read the other day:

"Dear Japan,
It sucks when something sneaks up out of nowhere and fucks you up, doesn't it?

Sincerely,
Pearl Harbor"


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


>


The ol' amphibious deer









*dolphins


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminded me of something I read the other day:

"Dear Japan,
It sucks when something sneaks up out of nowhere and fucks you up, doesn't it?

Sincerely,
Pearl Harbor"
[/quote]

You'd have to believe though that the US Government did not know of the attack beforehand.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh goodness....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminded me of something I read the other day:

"Dear Japan,
It sucks when something sneaks up out of nowhere and fucks you up, doesn't it?

Sincerely,
Pearl Harbor"
[/quote]

Cool Joke American. How many sobby, heartfelt, anger filled PMs did you used to send me when I used to make 9.11 jokes. Honestly you Americans are a different breed.

Dear America,

It sucks when something sneaks up and crashes planes into your buildings right?

Sincerly the INNOCENT people of Iran, Nicaragua, Panama, Chile, Iraq and many other nations.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Hey retard, chalk one up for Canadian intelligence... Dan said if people think Japan deserved this because of hunting dolphins, they're fucked up. It reminded me of the pearl harbor statement because I think if YOU THINK JAPAN DESERVED THIS BECAUSE OF THAT, YOU'RE FUCKED UP. I was defending Japan. Turd. Go back to the line.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DT, there are good and bad things about every country, including canada.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> DT, there are good and bad things about every country, including canada.


*BLASPHEMY!!! *







It does not matter how much you feed the trolls they will still believe what they want to believe, however correct you might be...


----------



## fugupuff (Feb 16, 2003)

you also realize that with all the asian slant eyed jokes, can't drive, can't see, can reach, they don't get as offended as the others.

realize that the early settlers, which were white, hunted the bisons to near extinction, and not for food more often than not, then drove out the native people too I heard

every nation has a dark period in the history, nobody is perfect.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> DT, there are good and bad things about every country, including canada.


The only bad thing about Canada is DT.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd like to go to Canada...but seeing as I'm an evil white American I'll be sure to kill something.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Cool Joke American. How many sobby, heartfelt, anger filled PMs did you used to send me when I used to make 9.11 jokes. Honestly you *Americans are a different breed*.
> 
> Dear America,
> 
> ...


So what is that suppose to mean... You Americans? Bigots come from all walks of life.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Boobah said:


> I'd like to go to Canada...but seeing as I'm an evil white American I'll be sure to kill something.


Welcome in my home any time brother


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fugupuff said:


> you also realize that with all the asian slant eyed jokes, can't drive, can't see, can reach, they don't get as offended as the others.


My ancestors came from Ireland.....so I know all about stereotypes. Fortunately I fit the drunk Irish stereotype.









Good to see you around man....not sure many of you know....fugupuff is way old school in this piranha game.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

wow GG, you fit the same mold as me. Irish bastard. I suspect aside from sports, politics and religion, we'd get along in person.


----------

